# عايز تعرف اسم زوجة المستقبل؟هقولك



## twety (9 سبتمبر 2007)

للرجال الراغبين في الزواج لو عايز تعرف اسم زوجة المستقبل كمل الموضوع فيه كثيييير في النت مجربين الموضوع ده 
معرفة اسم زوجة المستقبل 
اتبع الخطوات التاليه >>>>>>>>>> اكيييييييييييد كلكم عوزين تتزوجوون صح
اقفل باب الغرفه ...... متخفش عادي 
احضر اربعة اقلام ملونه 
:
احمر و ازرق و اسود و اخضر 
:
افتح اليد اليسرى 
و ارسم بداخلها دائره بالقلم الاسود 
اكتب اول حرفين من اسمك بداخلها 10 مرات باللون الاحمر 
اقسم الدائره الى رسمتيها اربعة اقسام باللون الازرق 
غمض عيونك و اعمل خطوط باللون الاحمر 
بس بشرط تكون خطوط عشوائيه 
فتح عيونك و انظر 
ستجد ...
؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كبر عقلك
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟ 
انت محتاج لغسل ايدك كويس بالماء و الصابون 
ههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا بس هو اللي يعرف اسم الزوجة السعيدة 
مش انا​


----------



## muheb (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عايز تعرف اسم زوجة المستقبل؟هقولك*

هههههههههههه حلوة بس انا نزلة واحد اقبلك لوكن عاوز تعرف اسم امك


----------



## twety (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عايز تعرف اسم زوجة المستقبل؟هقولك*



muheb قال:


> هههههههههههه حلوة بس انا نزلة واحد اقبلك لوكن عاوز تعرف اسم امك


 
اولا ميرسى لمروورك
ثانيا انا برضه كنت نزلت كيف تعرف اسم والدتك
يعنى بصرة يافندم

ونورت المووضوع


----------



## gift (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عايز تعرف اسم زوجة المستقبل؟هقولك*

هههههههههههههه 
حلوة منك يا بيتر ​


----------



## sant felopateer (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عايز تعرف اسم زوجة المستقبل؟هقولك*

ههههههه
اما حتة مقلب 
هههههههه


----------



## gigi angel (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عايز تعرف اسم زوجة المستقبل؟هقولك*

موضوع زى العسل زيك يا تويتى


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عايز تعرف اسم زوجة المستقبل؟هقولك*

*مقلب حلو زيك  ههههههههههه* *بس انت احلى *


----------



## candy shop (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عايز تعرف اسم زوجة المستقبل؟هقولك*

هههههههههههه

جامده يا تويتى يا قمر​


----------



## dolla_87 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عايز تعرف اسم زوجة المستقبل؟هقولك*

اما حتة مقلب تحفة
:yahoo:​


----------



## dr.sheko (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عايز تعرف اسم زوجة المستقبل؟هقولك*

اهو كده المقالب ترجع
بس بجد لذيذه موووووووت


----------



## Kiril (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عايز تعرف اسم زوجة المستقبل؟هقولك*

كوول يا مان


----------



## twety (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عايز تعرف اسم زوجة المستقبل؟هقولك*



gift قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> حلوة منك يا بيتر ​


 
اى خدمه يافندم
وميرسى لمرووووك
بس هو بيتر مين ؟؟؟:wub:


----------



## twety (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عايز تعرف اسم زوجة المستقبل؟هقولك*



sant felopateer قال:


> ههههههه
> اما حتة مقلب
> هههههههه


 
اى خدمه leasantr

المهم يكون عجببببببببببببك

ميرسى لمرووووورك يافلوباتير


----------



## twety (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عايز تعرف اسم زوجة المستقبل؟هقولك*



germen قال:


> موضوع زى العسل زيك يا تويتى


 
ميرسى ياجيرمين
انتى العسل ياعسل :t13:

ميرسى لمروووووورك ياجيروو


----------



## twety (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عايز تعرف اسم زوجة المستقبل؟هقولك*



kokoman قال:


> *مقلب حلو زيك ههههههههههه* *بس انت احلى *


 
المهم يكون عجبك ياكوكو باشا

طب مقولتليش اسمها ايه :99:

وميرسى لمرووك ياكوكو مان


----------



## twety (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عايز تعرف اسم زوجة المستقبل؟هقولك*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> هههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> جامده يا تويتى يا قمر​


 
مش اجمد من مواشيعك ياقمر :smil12:

ميرسى لمروررك ياكاندى


----------



## twety (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عايز تعرف اسم زوجة المستقبل؟هقولك*



m.e.e قال:


> اهو كده المقالب ترجع
> بس بجد لذيذه موووووووت


 
اى خدمهع يافندم 

طب ايه اسم  الموووودام :wub:

ميرسى لمروووك يا m.e.e


----------



## twety (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عايز تعرف اسم زوجة المستقبل؟هقولك*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> كوول يا مان


 
مان مين بس
ماقالوها 

كان زمان دلوقت بقى زاوماااااااان :a63:

ميرسىلا لمررروك ياكيرو


----------



## totty (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عايز تعرف اسم زوجة المستقبل؟هقولك*

_هههههههههههههههههه
عارفه مقالبك يا تويتى
بس حلوه اوى
مفيش بقه اسم الزوج
هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمر 
ربنا يباركك_​


----------



## twety (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عايز تعرف اسم زوجة المستقبل؟هقولك*



totty قال:


> _هههههههههههههههههه_
> 
> _عارفه مقالبك يا تويتى_
> _بس حلوه اوى_
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههه
اى خدمه يافنددددددددددم
بسيييييييطه خالص مالص
نحليلك الموضوع 
اسم زوج المستقببببببببببببببببببل
انت تؤمر ياجمييييييييل:t33:

ميرسى لمرووووورك ياقمر


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عايز تعرف اسم زوجة المستقبل؟هقولك*

كان في لعبة زمان زيها 
مرسي ليك يا باشا


----------



## vetaa (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عايز تعرف اسم زوجة المستقبل؟هقولك*

ههههههههههههههههههه
بس احسن حاجة 
انة اسم الزوووجة
:yahoo:يعنى احنا ملناااااااااااااش دعوة
جدعة يا سيادة المشرفة


----------



## fullaty (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عايز تعرف اسم زوجة المستقبل؟هقولك*

ههههههههههههههههه

مقلب لذيذ يا تويتى بس يستهلوا علشان عايزين يعرفوا الغيب

 ههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عايز تعرف اسم زوجة المستقبل؟هقولك*

انتى من انصار فيبى صح بس عايز اقولك على حاجة لو الرجاله هما اللى عملوها فيكم صدقينى مش هتغسلوا ايدكم وتفضلوا مستنيين يمكن تعرفوا اسم الزوج بس بعينكم (بصراحة مقلب جامد )


----------



## girl of my lord (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عايز تعرف اسم زوجة المستقبل؟هقولك*

ههههههههههه
جااامده تويتي بس انا كنت عارفه من الاول انه مقلب
هههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عايز تعرف اسم زوجة المستقبل؟هقولك*



yoyo112yoyo قال:


> كان في لعبة زمان زيها
> مرسي ليك يا باشا


 
طب كويس يا يويو
فكرتنكى بيهاااااا :hlp:

ميرسى ياقمر لمرووووك


----------



## twety (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عايز تعرف اسم زوجة المستقبل؟هقولك*



vetaa قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> بس احسن حاجة
> انة اسم الزوووجة
> :yahoo:يعنى احنا ملناااااااااااااش دعوة
> جدعة يا سيادة المشرفة


 
اى خدمه ياهانم
انتى تؤمرى بس :t30:
ميرسى لمروك يا ماى سيستر :99:


----------



## twety (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عايز تعرف اسم زوجة المستقبل؟هقولك*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> مقلب لذيذ يا تويتى بس يستهلوا علشان عايزين يعرفوا الغيب​
> 
> ههههههههههه​


 
ملهمش حق طبعا
ههههههههههههه
ميرسى ياجميل لمرووورك :t23:


----------



## twety (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عايز تعرف اسم زوجة المستقبل؟هقولك*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> انتى من انصار فيبى صح بس عايز اقولك على حاجة لو الرجاله هما اللى عملوها فيكم صدقينى مش هتغسلوا ايدكم وتفضلوا مستنيين يمكن تعرفوا اسم الزوج بس بعينكم (بصراحة مقلب جامد )


 
ههههههههههههههههه
لا صدقنى مش هنعمل كده :t30:
المهم المقلب اتعمل فيكوا وخلاص :99:

ميرسى لمرووووووورك


----------



## twety (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عايز تعرف اسم زوجة المستقبل؟هقولك*



dolly قال:


> ههههههههههه
> جااامده تويتي بس انا كنت عارفه من الاول انه مقلب
> هههههههههههههه


 
شطوووووووورة
ميضحكش عليكى :99:

ميرسى ياقمر لمرووووورك


----------



## mero_engel (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عايز تعرف اسم زوجة المستقبل؟هقولك*

*تويتي جبتيلي شلل:ranting:*
*ابتديت اعيش في القصه وانسجم فيها واعرف اخر نتيجه كلامك اللي بتقوليه للولاد*
*ربنا يسامحك*
*ميرسي علي المقلب التحفه زيك يا تويتي يا حبيبتي*


----------



## twety (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عايز تعرف اسم زوجة المستقبل؟هقولك*



> *تويتي جبتيلي شلل:ranting:
> ابتديت اعيش في القصه وانسجم فيها واعرف اخر نتيجه كلامك اللي بتقوليه للولاد*
> *ربنا يسامحك*
> *ميرسي علي المقلب التحفه زيك يا تويتي يا حبيبتي*


 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
تعيشى وتاخدى غيرها ياقمر

معلش المرة الجايه ادخلى مقالب البنااااات
قصدى مواضيع البنات
وسيبى للاولاد المقال 
يمكن شعرهم يقف ولا حاجه تحصلهم
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## yousteka (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههههههه

مرسي ياتويتي مقلب لذيذة

بس كان قلبي حاسس ان اخرها مقلب 

مرسي تاني يا قمر موضوع لذيذ







​


----------



## لوقا عادل (10 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## خاطى ونادم (11 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا يا توتى على المقلب دا تعيشى وتعملى مقالب


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا كنت داخلة ارخم احسن حد يكون طالعة اسمها انجى

اهوه نسترزقك ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الحمد الله ان للى عاوز يعرف زوجه المستقبل عشان كده انا منفزتش المقلب ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## twety (25 نوفمبر 2008)

yousteka قال:


> ههههههههههههه​
> 
> مرسي ياتويتي مقلب لذيذة​
> بس كان قلبي حاسس ان اخرها مقلب ​
> ...


 
*اى خدمه ياقمر*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*والمقالب لسه مستمرة*

*نورتى الموضوع يا يوستيكا *


----------



## twety (25 نوفمبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


>


 
*العفو يالوقا*
*اى خدمه *

*نورت الموضوع *


----------



## twety (25 نوفمبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا يا توتى على المقلب دا تعيشى وتعملى مقالب


 

*تعيشى وتشوفى المقالب ياقمر*
*هههههههههه*

*نورتى الموضوع ياسكر*


----------



## kalimooo (26 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
قوية​


----------



## twety (1 ديسمبر 2008)

> *انا كنت داخلة ارخم احسن حد يكون طالعة اسمها انجى
> 
> اهوه نسترزقك *



​
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*لا يانوجه*
*عريسك عندى متقلقيش*
​*بكرة ابعتهولك ديليفرى *​


----------



## farou2 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

انا دخلت عاوز اعرف ازاي وادخل تعليق بس اكلت مقلب حلو انا بكتب وانا بضحك حلوة توتي عوما انا بقيت اخاف ادخل موضوع انت كاتبه هههههههههه  بهزر تسلم ايدك


----------



## zama (3 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى جدا ليكى


----------



## لوقا عادل (3 ديسمبر 2008)

_ههههههههههههههه_
_مرسي علي تعبك_​_
_


----------



## رامى ايليا (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*حلو اوى المقلب ده يا تويتى
​*


----------



## yousteka (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*للبنات بس(لو عايزة تعرفي اسم زوج المستقبل ادخلى ,,,,,,)*

*لو عيزة تعرفي اسم زوج المستقب ادخلى ,,,,,,* 
للفتايات الراغبات في معرفة اسم زوج المستقبل 


اتبعى الخطوات التاليه 
سكرى با ب الغرفه با المفتاح كويس
مهم جدا 
احضرى اربعة اقلام ملونه 
احمر ازرق اسود اخضر 
افتحى ايدك الشمال
وارسمى بداخلها دائره با القلم 
الاسود 
اكتبى اول حرفين من اسمك 
بداخلها 10 مرات 
با اللون الاحمر 
اقسمى الدائره الى اربعة اقسام 
با اللون الازرق 
غمضى عيونك 
واعملى خطوط با اللون الاحمر 
شرط تكون خطوط عشوائيه 
فتحى عيونك وانظرى 
ستجدين؟؟؟؟؟؟ 


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟
؟؟
؟
؟ 




انك بحاجه لغسل يديك جيدا با الماء والصابون
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: للبنات بس(لو عايزة تعرفي اسم زوج المستقبل ادخلى ,,,,,,)*

*الحمد لله كنت عارف المقلب ده

والا كنت هموت منك

مرسي ليكي يويو

​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: للبنات بس(لو عايزة تعرفي اسم زوج المستقبل ادخلى ,,,,,,)*

انا قولت انه ايدى هتتوسخ بلاش اعملها هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## twety (8 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> الحمد الله ان للى عاوز يعرف زوجه المستقبل عشان كده انا منفزتش المقلب ههههههههههههههههههههه​


 

شطوووووووورة
اهم حاجه
يكون الاولاد اخدوا المقلب :heat:
هههههههههههههه

ميرسىي اكوكى الحلوة
نورتى الموضوع


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (10 ديسمبر 2008)

حلوه بس قديمه نفس الى عملتيه فى موضوع عاوز تعرف اسم امك هههههههه
بس عن جد
جميله اوى ههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك يا تويتى


----------

